# Where do your rabbits live?



## blondiesmommie (May 24, 2012)

Curious where and how everyone lives happily together with they're rabbit friends? Thanks! :big wink:


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (May 24, 2012)

All my 5 bunnies live outside, 3 of them are bonded and they live together in a huge 12 foot by 7 foot by 5 foot run, and my male bunny lives in a 5 foot cage with a 7 foot by 5 foot run and he is currently getting bonded with my 6 week old female lop, but they will only start living together after she is spayed so around 5/6 months old.


----------



## blondiesmommie (May 24, 2012)

I hate to do this, but my English lop Annabelle is getting closer and closer to living outside too. Her and the litter box just aren't friends and my house is so small, and I have gates everywhere for her and my ten month old lol where do you live Charlotte??? I'm in Florida, I wonder if the weather would be too much? But the lady I got her from told me she lived on her porch before. But she also had ear mites and fleas BAD from living outside


----------



## ZRabbits (May 24, 2012)

All of my bunnies live indoors. They are all set up in my living room. Plus we built a bunny run outside so that they could have sunshine and fresh air. They have the best of both worlds. 

We live in a small Cape Cod in New Jersey, but it's only me and my husband and our dog, Jake. Before we decided to get bunnies, the first thing we decided was where we would keep them. Winters do get cold and summers do get very hot and humid. When we decided the inside/outside plan, that's when we decided on "size" of the bunnies. 

Now in New Jersey, people do keep bunnies outside all year round with no problems. And definitely without ear mites and fleas. You can also consider keeping Annabelle outside and bringing her in when the weather gets bad. There are also many good ways to cool down Annabelle and keep her warm. Also many ways that she doesn't have to live with ear mites and fleas. 

I would really look into outside living for Annabelle. There are other ways where everyone (adults, child, and bunny) can enjoy life and not feel boxed in and frustrated. 

K


----------



## Samara (May 24, 2012)

You can always send Annabelle up to NH  

My 4 buns all live inside with harnessed outside time occasionally. We also improved out deck so they can be loose on our porch, supervised (I have hawks that nest out back). We currently have Atticus living free-range on the third floor, his "den" is the bathroom where he does scatter poop. Molly and Gubble have their own spaces till Gubby chills out; Gubby is in a large cage and Molly is in a NIC pen directly under his cage. 

Matthias has the kitchen, his den is also a cage. The goal is to have everyone house bunnies in the next year of trying to bond them. Plus Matthias has to be 4 months old for my vet to neuter him, so he can't be around the others without sparing.


----------



## rabbitfarmer (May 24, 2012)

Our rabbits are outside. They live in what i like to call the rabbit condominium. It's a huge hutch that my husband built.


----------



## KieraKittie (May 25, 2012)

Mine live mostly in a bedroom, though Since I now have two buns, they take turns in and out of a cage till the male is neutered. But overall they have there own bedroom. I block it off with a baby gate, during the day I move the baby-gate to block the hallway and leave the bedroom door open, they can hop up and down the hallway, into the bathroom and back into there bedroom.


----------



## caustin4 (May 25, 2012)

Mine live in cages I built at night, but go outside during the day in large areas/pens I made in the backyard. They play inside too, but they love the outdoors more and get upset when its too hot or it's raining and they don't go out. Speaking of which it's starting to get dark I should go bring them in...

I know english lops don't take the heat as well as some rabbits, so you could try having annabelle outside most of the time and indoors when the weather doesn't permit. My english lop gets over heated more and colder quicker than my other buns. Letting my bunnies have time outdoors really cuts back on the amount of cleaning I have to do.


----------



## melbaby80 (May 25, 2012)

Mine live indoors. Love pine pellets because they totally neutralize the urine smell. I clean their cage every day too, wiping everything down which totally helps with any smells.


----------



## blondiesmommie (May 25, 2012)

I REALLY appreciate everyone's answers!!! It's giving me ideas on what to d with my love bun Annabelle!!! Thanks all you bunny lovers!!!


----------



## Noirberrie (May 25, 2012)

I keep my bunny in my room 

Hes about 2-3 feet away from my bed and im usually in here more then 5 hours a day so he gets alot of attention and running time outside of his cage

I have 2 large cages connected together so its

i would say about 30 inches in width and 130 inches in length ..

Hes pretty good with peeing in his box.

I vacumm up his excess poo and hay and general mess everyday.

Also clean out his box everyday


----------



## SteviesMom (May 25, 2012)

My little bun lives in my bedroom. He is kind of litter box trained. I have his area covered with some small rugs, when he pee's on the rugs I can just throw them in the wash. While I'm home I let him have free run of my room and have a baby gate blocking the door. At night he goes in his small cage, otherwise he is too noisy. During the days I'm not home, I leave his cage open and surround it with a gate I bought at petco. 
This is his small cage





This is his fenced off area




Hope this helped  Good luck!


----------



## Serenity73 (May 25, 2012)

I have a bun that sleeps in a kennel in my room at night, I have another bunny that sleeps in a hutch in my house at night. During the day they have a huge outside pen they spend all day together because they are a bonded pair. 3x a week they have free roam access throughout the whole yard. This set up works very well. On rainy days they are allowed to hang out in my living room and they are paper trained.


----------



## fuzz16 (May 25, 2012)

All 3 are inside in the living room. I use a superyard playpen and they can run a part of livin room that also leads to patio whichbis all setup and bunproofed


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931 (May 25, 2012)

We are currently building a 8x12 storage shed for are 4 rabbits. Plenty of room for there cages and (once spayed/neutered) floor space to play on.


----------



## Mariah (May 25, 2012)

Currently my buns who are not bonded yet are living in my dining room area. They are in two separate cages but my doe who's 1 has free run of the house, except the bathroom and bedroom. I only let her run around when I'm home as she always finds a way to break through the bunny barriers I have up! My little guy (8 weeks), once hes litter trained, neutered and bonded to my doe will also have free range when I'm home. My boyfriend and I are moving next week and have a separate area where the buns will be so my doe will have more room to run around when I'm not home! I can't wait!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 25, 2012)

We have a large bedroom all set up for our furry little turd machines.


----------



## agnesthelion (May 26, 2012)

Agnes is indoors only. Her cage is in our finished basement which really isn't an actual basement because we live in a walkout so it has slider doors to get to the outside and windows so she gets plenty of sunshine and fresh air when I can open the doors.

When we first brought her home and I was litter training her, she only had free run in the bathroom. Then we moved to a blocked off part of our basement. Now the spoiled brat gets the whole darn thing.  She has been sooo good at using her litterbox I hope that continues.

Now my next mission is to build her a bigger NIC cage with all the bells and whistles


----------



## MagPie (May 26, 2012)

I live in a one bedroom apartment with no outside area. Besides it gets insanely hot during the summer. I wouldn't want a rabbit, much less myself, outside when it's 117 degree out. Yikes. So he lives in my bedroom in a NIC enclosure when I am sleeping or not at home and then he gets free roam of my apartment when I am home and awake.


----------



## np (May 27, 2012)

I now have two bunnies, both neutered males. They are not bonded yet (we just got the second one from a student of mine whose family couldn't afford to keep it), so Miller, my Netherland Dwarf shares space with me in my office room, and Buddy is in the dining room, which is next to the office. They are separated by two gates. 

My husband and I have been talking about moving the two of them into our finished basement, where they will be much cooler and have more area to run around. The wiring in their current rooms is too old to run AC units all day, and I'm worried that fans and frozen water bottles just won't be enough this summer (we just moved into this house in December). 

We don't plan on doing this bunny basement exodus until they're bonded. However, I'm feeling REALLY guilty about putting them down there (we're going to turn it into a TV room for us so we make sure that we spend enough time with them), but the two rooms they are in currently don't have doors (it's an old house with asymmetrical door frames), and it's always a little terrifying for me when guests come by with their dogs (the baby gates don't seem like enough of a barrier for me). Having the buns in the finished basement would be safer, as well as much cooler, and they'd be in neutral territory so Miller (hopefully) would be less aggressive about claiming his territory.

I'm wondering though-- is it unhealthy for them to live without much sunlight? The basement has small windows, so there's minimal light streaming in there. The floor is tiled, we don't have water damage there (it's about a 10 year-old addition), and there is thankfully no mold/mildew, and there is a lot more bunny-proofed surface area for them to run around. 

Any thoughts or insight would be greatly appreciated, as I'm feeling like a really guilty mom right now! 

Many thanks!


----------



## mimosa (May 27, 2012)

Harriet has a (large) cage in my room at the moment, but she has free range of my room was long as I'm home and awake. I'm planning on getting a puppy pen and just keeping her in that because once I start working outside the home in a few weeks she'll only be able to be out in the evenings.


----------



## blondiesmommie (May 27, 2012)

Np you shouldn't feel guilty! I think that's awesome that they can have all that space!!! Thanks for everyone's replies


----------



## LaraKr (Jun 13, 2012)

np wrote:


> I now have two bunnies, both neutered males. They are not bonded yet (we just got the second one from a student of mine whose family couldn't afford to keep it), so Miller, my Netherland Dwarf shares space with me in my office room, and Buddy is in the dining room, which is next to the office. They are separated by two gates.
> 
> My husband and I have been talking about moving the two of them into our finished basement, where they will be much cooler and have more area to run around. The wiring in their current rooms is too old to run AC units all day, and I'm worried that fans and frozen water bottles just won't be enough this summer (we just moved into this house in December).
> 
> ...



np, I would not worry too much about mold/mildew. Even if you had it, it would not be a problem to remove. An important thing to note is that it cannot be removed with bleach. The spores will still be there. You would need to use special sprays, or hire a mold removal company, like this one in my area.


----------



## silversky2668 (Jun 13, 2012)

My rabbit has a Super Pet cage that's just his home base for the litterbox, hay, and dinnertime. I have a large pen that I attach to it when I'm not home/in bed so he can still run around. And when I'm awake and home he has free run of my room (though he's not allowed on the bed anymore as he pees on it :grumpy Other than the bed thing, he's perfectly litterbox trained and rarely chews anything he's not supposed to unless he's trying to get mommy's attention...then I yell at him and he binkys away as if it's great fun :rollseyes


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 14, 2012)

Here are my indoor buns. They have the whole downstairs from morning til night. They share it with our whole family of 5 and our labradoodle.







For nighttime they stay here:





oops! sorry photos are so large. Don't know why...


----------



## Nela (Jun 14, 2012)

Our two bigger girls, are housed outside. They each have a hutch and run of the garden in rotation.

Crumble, on the other hand, is housed indoors. He's made himself at home inside and so far I am able to manage my alelrgies/asthma enough to have him indoors. The set up is quite similar to Blue Eye's. He has a cage to sleep in, but he is pretty much free-range otherwise. The only thing I can complain about right now are his litter habits going bad because he's just entered that puberty phase. Otherwise, he's a good little bunny and loves to hang out with the cats and doggy.


----------



## kjm84 (Jun 15, 2012)

My bunny has a bi-level super pet cage that's left open all day with free roam of the bathroom (that's fairly large). He's allowed out when he is being strictly supervised due to the mass destruction of chewing he's done to my house. I love him, but he loves chewing wires more, unfortunately.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 19, 2012)

*kjm84 wrote: *


> He's allowed out when he is being strictly supervised due to the mass destruction of chewing he's done to my house. I love him, but he loves chewing wires more, unfortunately.



Have you tried putting flexible tubing around the wires that can't be put out of reach? It's cheap & easy to do. Some prefer the black corrugated-looking tubing, but I use the clear stuff. Just slit it lengthwise and wrap it around. Bunny *may* still chew on it, but they won't get to the cord before you catch them. It may give you that extra piece of mind.

I especially make use of it at Christmastime when there are extra light cords laying around.


----------



## JessicaK (Jul 19, 2012)

I have their cage and xpen set up under the staircase in the living room.


----------



## Rescuemom (Jul 19, 2012)

So... I have to ask because I've been debating over this over and over again.

Those of you who make or have outdoor areas/pens/runs for your rabbits.... How do you keep them from digging out?

I have a large 12' x 8' by 6' dog run that I want to convert into an outdoor pen for Crush when I move to a home with a yard(it'll keep all predators away from him and keep him safe while having outdoor time) and I already have plans for a roof and a cover for shade/shelter(not to mention the huts I'd have inside for him to go hide in). But I've always been concerned about them digging themselves out. I don't want any risks of my bun getting hurt or lost, at all, ever!

That said, he does love his outdoor time, which for now, consists of a harness and leash as I have no yard.

He's currently in a store-bought cage until I can build him a NIC cage(finances are tight right now and he's already lived in this cage three years prior to me getting him) and he's kept in my living room. His cage is actually up off the floor because I have a very nosy Beagle who would harass him if he was on the floor(it's on a shelf that covered the floor space of the cage and it's secured there and against the wall. I lock up the dogs and give him playtime outside of it for a few hours every evening.


----------



## blondiesmommie (Jul 19, 2012)

Blue eyes, is that like a dresser with those shelves made for closets attached?? Creative!



Blue eyes wrote:


> Here are my indoor buns. They have the whole downstairs from morning til night. They share it with our whole family of 5 and our labradoodle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## littl3red (Jul 19, 2012)

My bun lives in a store bought cage () but has the run of my room whenever I'm at home, which is, well, pretty much always. We're moving in a couple days, and after we move, she'll have the run of my room 100% of the time, unless I come across any major issues.


----------



## Cedar and Anya (Jul 31, 2012)

Anya is a 100% inside bunny. Her cage is a rectangular guinea pig cage with a litter box, three food dishes (pellets, hay and fresh produce), and chew log inside. Her drinking bottle is attached to the outside of the cage and the spout pokes in. When it's hot like it is now, I also put a frozen water bottle in her cage to keep it cool. She comes out daily for a few hours of exercise and play in the living room.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 31, 2012)

*blondiesmommie wrote: *


> Blue eyes, is that like a dresser with those shelves made for closets attached?? Creative!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry, blondiesmommie! I somehow completely missed this reply. 

I made this using an old kitchen oven cabinet turned sideways. And you are correct - I used closet shelves for the doors. This is my favorite cage I've made and it only costs me about $20 or $25! (We had most of the materials on hand.) 

One of my sons put together a youtube showing how it's made:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I25iY1Ukc5k&feature=youtu.be


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 31, 2012)

My rabbits live in a shed outside, each in their own separate cages. The Mini Rex and Leyna are in 18x24's (though Leyna will be moving to a 24x30 soon) and Kaelum is in the other 24x30. 

I try to let them out a few times a week, but it does get hard with work. My mom takes care of them/watches them while I'm at work, but I don't know that she'd be comfortable with transporting them back and forth from ex pens to their cages. 

This is my current set-up:





Emily


----------



## lalaleyla (Aug 1, 2012)

When my rabbit was little she lived in a store bought cage.
Then she lived in a 2 x 5 NIC cage until she was fully litter trained. Now she has free roam of my room all day.


----------



## Dulmit (Aug 2, 2012)

My buns have 2 pens (each 8' by 4') setup in their own room. It keeps any mess contained and gives them space so they can safely hop around.


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 3, 2012)

Oliver's Cage.




As you can see, the patches, he has chewed through it many times. Hahaha. I love his silly butt.  I let him roam around my room whenever I am home and can check on him. At night and when I'm not home he is in his cage.

Daisy's Cage.




Since where I got her before had her in a cage less than half of the size of this, she loves it. She hates being taken out of her cage so I do take her out so she has time to be out, but usually I let her be. I'm going to be buying a playpen soon to connect to her cage so she can go in and out as she pleases.


----------



## planetjenessa (Aug 15, 2012)

my bunny went from a free super pet cage to a, homemade nic cage. She lives in our kitchen! she also takes up the entire kitchen.


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 15, 2012)

outside life isn't an option for my bunnies, since I live in south texas - temps over 80F put bunnies at risk for heatstroke and it likes to hit 100F+ here in the summer ><

I like 'em indoors anyway, since every time I walk through the house for whatever reason, I can stop by and say hello. the living room is now the bunnies' room, hehe.

right now they're in a standard-size pet store cage that's got two playpens around it (connected to make one big one) with a waterproof 8'x10' tarp under all of it. I never shut the side door to the cage unless I'm packing up the playpens to take them outside (VERY early in the morning, it's actually not too hot for them), which also allows me to do some quick tidying-up of their cage/living area. I'm in the middle of building a NIC condo, which I'll attach to their run.


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 16, 2012)

My 2 bunnies currently share a devided 3.5x2x2 pannel NIC cage in my living room. Once they are bonded I will take the devidor out and add a shelf the length of the cage. I do not have the option of tanking them outside. I live in a 2nd floor apt. The complex sprays everything for buggs, you name it every week or two so I can not even get grass for them to eat. They get to run around my kitchen each night for at least 1.5 hrs.


----------



## planetjenessa (Aug 21, 2012)

I would feel so terrible if i kept any animal outside 
ALL my pets, 3 rats, 1 chinchilla, 1 rabbit all live in the house, they have the entire living room, yes my pets have the living room, while me and my BF only have a room lol

well, the thing is im a jewelry designer, and currently working on my makeup/polish line, i needed the biggest room in out app, for all my stuff when i moved in with my boyfriend, so lets just say, out living room is not a normal living room, half is the animals area, the other half is my workshop. 








This is pikachu's cage. 
There's a few things i need to add, ill be replacing the cardboard floor with plywood adding tiles.
All levels will have carpet. 

(ugh cant wait till payday)
Im going for a "retro" NIC style cage, tiles will be checkered, and all toys/accessories will be pink  
All the extra colors in here will be changed, cant wait till its complete


----------



## beccajean220 (Aug 21, 2012)

This is Binky's condo. Some other things have been added. Like a litter box foe each lvl and some toys. He loves it


----------



## olliefolyfe (Sep 1, 2012)

Ollie has the run of my apartment (besides my room & bathroom) when I'm home & when I am not home she has the run of my room and I put her cage in there. When I sleep at night she sleeps underneath my bed ( she loves it there) and I leave the door to my bedroom open so she can get to her cage if she has to go to the bathroom. She is really well litter trained and she is also well behaved and calm so I give her a lot of freedom


----------



## cassnessxox (Sep 4, 2012)

When I first got Cleo she went in with my guinea pigs in this pen.






She had run of the house whenever we were home and she loved running up and down the stairs. Then she grew a little and worked out that she could get over the top of the pen. When we were moving house she ended up in the spare bedroom and decided she liked having a whole room better (typical) And fortunately our new place had an extra bedroom. We have carpet here but she has become so good with her litter training that she hasn't ruined the carpets at all. I just hope our new lop Bambi learns quickly! She still has run of the house when we are home.


----------



## cerigirl (Sep 4, 2012)

Our livingroom /diningroom is 40' by 12' and open so Melody is always in the middle of everything. He has a 4'x4' puppy pen with a small dog house and his hay and litter boxes in there. When I am home he has free run of the house unless I let the fosters out to play. Magnum and Petals each have their own cage in my kitchen.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 4, 2012)

Timmy used to live in a 2x2x6 NIC cage (half of that was Fiona's when we had her and after we euthanized her Timmy's cage space just doubled.) 
When I moved back to CA but an our away from home for vet school Timmy came with me. Tricky part is he has to stay in my room so he spends the day while I'm gone and the night while I'm asleep in a pet store cage but gets the run of my room whenever I'm home.


----------

